
Ask HN: Google Analytics Realtime down for me - the-dude
Is anybody else seeing this too?
======
sankalp_sans
Yes, it is down indeed.
[https://twitter.com/googleanalytics/status/77375324625492787...](https://twitter.com/googleanalytics/status/773753246254927873)

~~~
the-dude
Ah, thanks. I did not know that!

edit: suggestion does not work however, I threw out all cookies, still seeing
the problem.

------
jeffmould
Been down for me since yesterday morning. It started out as it would connect
and disconnect continuously, then finally just inaccessible. Tried their
resolutions with no success, even tried from a different network, still
nothing. Not really a big deal for us, but was a little disappointed they
didn't update their apps status dash. It still shows as no issues there.

[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

------
3princip
Can't say about Google Analytics, but a whole host of sites are down for me at
the moment (I'm in Europe).

Twitter being a high profile example, but lots of services timing out across
the board as well. That may just be my ISP however.

------
GarethX
Down for me - it still works in their iPhone app though.

------
valerian253
Confirm Android mobile still working.

------
machtesh
Yes, but it works on mobile

------
minhoryang
+1 at Seoul, South Korea.

------
lsiunsuex
Down for me as well.

------
PerfectElement
+1

